# RBI 226VS Ultra Value?



## bill1608 (Mar 8, 2015)

I found a 2001 RBI 226VS Ultra Hawk for sale . Haven't seen it, but the guy says it was used very little. What is a fair price for one in good, excellent or mint condition?


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

thats rather hard to answer. one thing i notice is the resale price on scrollsaws can be quite a bit lower than other power tools. seems the more used/known the tool( table saw for instance) the higher the resale. 
beings its a 2001 model( are there replacement parts available for this model?) myself id try and stay around $300-$350.
thats a low number and even with low use, its still a 16 year old saw.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

That saw was bought out by another company (can't remember name), but they are still making it (with some small design changes), and still offer parts for the older machines.

They are a highly rated machine. One of the best.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought a 1998 220 VS 2 years ago for $200, since then I've seen a couple of those and 2-226s listed and they were all under $450, most often in the $300-$350 price range. As someone said you can still get parts and they are very good saws. So if you're a scroller it may just what you need.


----------



## Markmh1 (Mar 9, 2017)

From what I understand, replacement motors are not available for the older RBI.

The fix is to return the saw to BM (new owners), and they will update it to a DC motor. Cost around $350?

Mark


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> From what I understand, replacement motors are not available for the older RBI.
> The fix is to return the saw to BM (new owners), and they will update it to a DC motor. Cost around $350?
> - Markmh1


I wouldn't be too worried about the motor… it's just a simple DC motor and properly cared for, should outlast the machine. Motors don't "just go bad". The speed controller will most likely die first, as electronics DO fail over time.

Cheers,
Brad


----------

